# Anybody catching any flats yet??



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Pike Island pool primarily, wondering if anyone has landed any flatheads of any size yet. I've seen lots of channels, a few small flats but nothing big.

Anybody? If so... Deep or shallow? What bait? What time?


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

where is pike Island


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

The Pike Island dam in Yorkville, OH


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jarhead70usmc said:


> where is pike Island



jarhead, if you'd like to bum-a-ride this afternoon,,, to go see where we fish the Big O.
I'll drive the 'big truck' down.
I'll PM you my number.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Not sure about the Pike Island area, but here in the Cincinnati area we had flatheads caught and weighed in at tournaments on Saturday and Sunday. Biggest one weighed in was 19 pounds but a decent amount were caught.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

dealer I know a lot about the flathead and cat fishing in general around the Queen city area many a hot summer night was spent fishing the Ohio from the Portsmouth to the River bend area including the tribs specifically the eagle creek and the red and White oak bays. have put many on the bank from 25 to 55 lbs


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

fishdealer04 said:


> Not sure about the Pike Island area, but here in the Cincinnati area we had flatheads caught and weighed in at tournaments on Saturday and Sunday. Biggest one weighed in was 19 pounds but a decent amount were caught.


Do you know if they caught in deeper water? Or shallow? I'm having a hard time locating fish right now.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

right now I would think they are laying 10 or so feet


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

barillms said:


> Do you know if they caught in deeper water? Or shallow? I'm having a hard time locating fish right now.


We picked up ours in 28 ft of water off a ledge with a bunch of timber on the bottom. I know some were caught shallow like 5 ft of water. I would look for ledges, brush piles, or submerged trees/structure.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Fished New Cumberland dam last night, live shiners on my cat rods. Tried the bottom, out far... In close... With a slip float too, absolutely dead. Nothing out there! Water is still 54 and it seems to be stuck there.

I threw my small mouth rod, tossed everything in my tackle box... Not one bite? I don't get it &#55357;&#56864;


----------



## cwc61 (Feb 23, 2014)

fished above nc.locks weekend of the 25th caught 5 flats using bluegill 4 to 6 inches.they where 25 to 31 inches long......


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

barillms said:


> Fished New Cumberland dam last night, live shiners on my cat rods. Tried the bottom, out far... In close... With a slip float too, absolutely dead. Nothing out there! Water is still 54 and it seems to be stuck there.
> I threw my small mouth rod, tossed everything in my tackle box... Not one bite? I don't get it &#55357;&#56864;



Hi Bari,,, Looks like I missed ya by a day. 
Send me a PM, with an email or contact number, and I'll give ya mine. 
I'd like to know exactly when & where you were fishing below the dam, specially if your getting skunked. We'll discuss the situation if you like,,,, 
I've been fishing That River & it's tribs since the eary 80's & I can give you so many spots to check out, it'll make you dizzy!
There's about 10 of us now, pooling the info together,,, it's been 2 fish here, 3 fish there, with NO LIMITS???? but no skunk yet either. One of us always catches something.
This has been the wierdest year ever, for ALL of us, so don't feel too bad if you don't score.


----------



## Don't Tell (Mar 25, 2010)

where do you guys place the hook in a gill when u fish for cats. Thanks


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Doboy, PM Sent.

I fished the lock side in Stratton on the rip rap below the dam. I fished the entire 200 yard stretch of rocks, not one nibble. Im starting to get frustrated, I live right on the river. I fish from the bank. Ive been cat fishing 6-7 times this year and caught ONE 5lb channel, that's it.

The shiners I were using were kinda small, but still... I just can't seem to find any fish. The bluegills in my local ponds aren't biting either? I just don't get it. Last year we could catch 15 blugill in 30 min.

I live in Steubenville, and know quite a few good spots both north and south of me. But there's just no fish biting this year yet.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't Tell said:


> where do you guys place the hook in a gill when u fish for cats. Thanks


Thru the back, just behind the dorsal fin. Or thru the belly behind the gut cavity by the poop hole.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Barillms if i might make a suggestion get yourself a 9 foot cast net you'll pick up enough gills in a couple cast to last ya a couple days fishin


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I could be wrong but I thought it was illegal to keep gills caught in a shad net?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> I could be wrong but I thought it was illegal to keep gills caught in a shad net?


Yes, it is ILLEGAL to catch game fish (Bluegill) with a cast net. Forage fish are ok, game fish not ok.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Yes, it is ILLEGAL to catch game fish (Bluegill) with a cast net. Forage fish are ok, game fish not ok.





OOPS BUMMER,,,, Please Don't tell anyone,,,, 
I promise to release all of those 3"gills that get caught in my creek chub trap,,, REALLY, I Promise!

Heheheeee, just like some of my buddies,,,, keeping all those Pa OR eyes during spawn,, (like, quote, "who the hell changed THAT LAW!") 
Ooops again.

Sorry for being silly,,, THE Sunday Night WALLBANGERS ARE TAKING HOLD!
One more 24onzer and I'll be tiping REeL FASTER! (hic!)


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah illegal to keep bluegill caught in a cast net. You also can't throw anything more than a 5 ft cast net in Ohio waters- (which would be a 10 ft diameter but they always list nets by radius.) I have an 8 ft net but can only throw it in KY waters since I also have a KY license.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

HMMMMMMM did not know this honestly folks gonna have to get the OLE BOOK back out and read up on this again. Last i knew as long as you was getting bait fish for personal use it was good. But hey things change


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Just read this in the book OHIO THAT IS 
Forage fish and MINNOWS may be caught in a cast net. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 " or larger than 1" on a side or with a diameter greater than 10' It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 ' downstream of any dam posted with a DOW sign indicating cast nets use is prohibited.........


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Gills, rock bass, crappie, sunfish, bass (12" or larger) can all be used for bait... As long as you catch them on rod & reel.

Cast nets are fine for suckers, shad, chubs, shiners, skips...


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

barillms said:


> Gills, rock bass, crappie, sunfish, bass (12" or larger) can all be used for bait... As long as you catch them on rod & reel.
> 
> Cast nets are fine for suckers, shad, chubs, shiners, skips...


just looked it up, u can take members of sunfish family, excluding black bass 
( 12") and under and crappie. also similar smaller species of carp. (wiki foragefish). this is with castnet with regs. on net.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Look on the Ohio DNR website.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

barillms said:


> Look on the Ohio DNR website.


yes, bluegill, other minnows, not crappie or bass


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

slipsinker said:


> just looked it up, u can take members of sunfish family, excluding black bass
> ( 12") and under and crappie. also similar smaller species of carp. (wiki foragefish). this is with castnet with regs. on net.


That is in-correct for Ohio. You may catch rough fish in a cast net (shad, skipjack, carp, suckers, minnows, etc...) Bluegill are considered a sport fish and can't be caught and kept in a cast net. You CAN use bluegill, bas, crappie, etc... as bait if they meet any size requirements of the lake/river you are fishing and they must be caught by rod and reel.

Directly from the ODNR website:

"Fish caught by legal angling methods (such as bluegills caught by hook and line) may be used for bait."


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

OK I AM IN GREAT HOPES THIS IS AN ASSIST to this issue if not I will try to get an answer straight from the horses mouth IE Ohio Division of Wildlife 

I am not only posting the use of cast nets but am as will posting allowable fish that may be used as baits 

*Minnow or Bait Fish Traps
It is illegal for anglers to possess or use a minnow or bait fish trap larger than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in width. Additionally, possessing or using a minnow or bait fish trap with an opening larger than one inch is illegal.
Cast Nets
Forage fish and minnows may be taken with cast nets. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4-inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.*
Fishing Lines
Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio Administrative Code.
Archery Anglers
Archery anglers may use bows of any weight pull. A fishing license is required. Longbows may be used to take bullfrogs, green frogs, snapping and softshell turtles, and forage fish. Crossbows may be used to take forage fish.


Fish Bait Collection
Popular Baits

Fathead Minnow
Common Emerald Shiner
Golden Shiner
Bluntnose Minnow
Northern Creek Chub
Common Shiner
Spotfin Shiner
Ohio Stoneroller Minnow
Common White Sucker
BLUEGILL 
Gizzard Shad
Crayfish
Hellgrammites
Leeches
Night Crawlers
Redworms
Maggots or Mousies
Wax Worms
Water Dogs
Tadpoles
Frogs
Crickets
Grasshoppers
Other Insects

Regulations
A fishing license is required to collect minnows and crayfish for bait.
Each person may possess up to 100 crayfish or up to 500 in the aggregate of crayfish and bait fish including minnows, suckers no longer than 10 inches, brook silversides, brook sticklebacks, gizzard shad, trout-perch, sculpins, darters, topminnows and mudminnows.
Clams, mussels or mussel shells may not be taken, possessed or collected for any purpose.
Other bait, including night crawlers, red worms, leeches, wax worms, mousies, hellgrammites, and other larval aquatic insects, may be possessed in any amount.
It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters.
Minnow seine (square) meshes may not be larger than 1/2 inch. The maximum size of a seine in the Inland Fishing District is 4 feet x 8 feet. In the Lake Erie Fishing District seines can be of any size. Seining is prohibited between 9 p.m. and 4 a.m. It is unlawful to use a seine in any inland lake, pond, or water area that is owned or controlled by the Division of Wildlife. It is unlawful to take bait from King's Creek between C.R. 223 and the Mad River.
Minnow dip net (square) meshes may not be larger than 1/2 inch. The maximum size on any side of dip nets is 4 feet in the Inland Fishing District, 6 feet in the Lake Erie District. Bait fish may be taken with cast nest except within a distance of one thousand feet down stream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of less than 6 feet or more than 10 feet.
Bait traps may not exceed 12 x 24 inches. Openings must not be larger than one inch in diameter.
Fish caught by legal angling methods (such as bluegills caught by hook and line) may be used for bait.
A bait dealer permit is required of persons who sell minnows, crayfish, or hellgrammite


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Back to the original topic....

Fished a small local tourney tonight, and the flats are turning on finally. Water is still cool, but they're coming alive. Saw a 12lb, a 6lb and a few others.

I tried cut bait & live gills. They def preferred the live bait, the cut bait barely got touched.

Another few degrees and they should be fully ON!
The 6lb flat I caught took a large 5" bluegill, and his belly was FULL! Very healthy fish. 

Hit a major feeder creek about 400 yards upstream from the mouth, outside a sharp bend. It was approx 8-10 feet deep.

They were hitting great from 9-11 then kinda shut off


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

barillms said:


> Back to the original topic....
> Fished a small local tourney tonight, and the flats are turning on finally. Water is still cool, but they're coming alive. Saw a 12lb, a 6lb and a few others.
> I tried cut bait & live gills. They def preferred the live bait, the cut bait barely got touched.
> Another few degrees and they should be fully ON!
> ...



LOL,,, Sounds familiar 
Now go a TAD farther up,,,, & look for a HOLE.
I know a guy who chops up a few gills or suckers, puts it in a mesh bag & hangs the bag in the water up above a huge hole,,,, Like chumming for SHARKS. 
Thanks for the report.


----------



## wormNbobber (Apr 26, 2014)

where do you bank fish on the ohio river,in cincy


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

anywhere west of the RIVER BEND AREA off of rte 52


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Doboy, here's where I was:


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

jarhead70usmc said:


> anywhere west of the RIVER BEND AREA off of rte 52


Dude, we don't live in Cincinnati.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Barillms I was responing to a statement that Wormnbobber made I was in no way responding to what you said and yes I do know you are no where near cinti. sorry for any confusion and one more thing please name is Jarhead or hillbilly NOT DUDE ok thank you


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HeHeHeeee,,, I knew that was come'n. 

Bari's 'BAD'

Hey Bari, I couldn't open up your little map far enough to actually see where your fishing,,,, we'll try again later.???


----------



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

big old flathead caught last night Markland pool on creek chubs.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

My buddy pulled a 10lb out tonight on a dead blugill. The lively bluegill got no hits lmso. I got skunked dammit. Still haven't seen any big boys, our water temp is finally almost 60.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone know anything bout the SUPPOSEDLY NEW OHIO FLATHEAD RECORD that was vary recently caught from the Ohio River near Ensworth what I read said it was in the 50 Lb class but i am not for sure I thought the record for Ohio flatheads was like in the 90 + Lb class I spent a lot of time looking online and the only Ensworth I could find is in Pa any yall know anything bout this


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Ohio State Record Flathead was 76.5 lbs out of Clendening Lake.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

still no one hookin flatheads in northeast ohio wow gonna b a bad catfish year i guess


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

jarhead70usmc said:


> still no one hookin flatheads in northeast ohio wow gonna b a bad catfish year i guess


Mosquito is the only reliable lake in northeast Ohio that I know of for them. There's been some catches there. Other than that they are few and far between up here. Although I'm out to prove there is some in my local stretch of the tusc, No one fishes for them there. Recent rains have kept that spot under 4 foot of water for the past two weeks though.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

ok Wineguy sounds bad ya know only folks I know hookin up to them at skeeter are in the boats over the stumps and to me that is not a good thing considering i bank fish LOL\


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Some big fish from the ohio this year so far


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

great pics Joey may I ask what area of the river


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

West Virginia


----------

